# New Find..*1938 Westfield Clipper*



## Wayne Adam (Sep 24, 2013)

Well, I just bought this one today. It was listed on Craigslist. Upon first looking at it, I thought it was a 
Columbia pieced together with all kinds of mismatched pieces. But, upon doing some research, I believe that every part is correct for the bike.
It is a '38 Westfield, badged as a "Clipper". The owner did "THE MOST BRUTAL PAINT JOB EVER!"
It has some kind of funky blue enamel caked on like bedliner. I did scrape off a section and the original paint is all under there.
 The guy who sold it to me actually had the seat leather and pan professionally restored in leather & horsehair to the tune of $150.00, but not the springs.
I was originally pondering parting it out, but it is too complete, so I will restore it.
   I like these hanging tank bikes. The Delta light still works, the original Delta horn unit is still there as is the drop stand.
I think I got a good deal at $125.00. The serial n umber is C122838...................Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 24, 2013)

Wayne, I agree...you did get a good deal. The previous saddle work was worth the price alone. Really neat looking Clipper head badge with the tall ship on it. Enjoy riding your new find!

Dave


----------



## Boris (Sep 24, 2013)

Oh my God, that paint!!!!!!! Great bike though, I'm glad that you'll make it all purdy again. A bargain at the price.


----------



## stoney (Sep 24, 2013)

That is a real deal, either the seat is worth it, the tank is definately worth it , hideous paint and all. Good find.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 24, 2013)

Cool find. Nice! I beleive that may be a 1936, it has that simple old motorbike look and may not be 38. Looks like you have a non matching wheel set, and the front one I would  bet to be  correct, tripple step being 35-36ish wheel. I could be wrong thou. A friend was just selling that same I believe frame set, coffen chain ring and guard over the weekend at Iron Ranch.


----------



## Dave K (Sep 24, 2013)

Are you planning take the blue paint off and save the orginal paint?


----------



## slick (Sep 24, 2013)

That's a great looking bike but please don't take this the wrong way or offense to it at all. It appears to have a lot of pitting from rust under that blue paint. You can see all the indentations all over the entire bike. I have done body and paint work for the past 15 years and have see a bunch of repint jobs, and restored lots of cars and bikes in my day. It looks like they tried to preserve the bike by painting it with heavy single stage paint out of a rattle can. I highly doubt there is any original paint under the blue. Just my .02 and i'm sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 25, 2013)

*Slick...Restorations*

Hi Slick,
  I appreciate your opinion, but I have done professional restorations for over 40 years,
 Nothing scares me.
 I am actually a restoration artist, that's my career. I do show quality work and I like a challange.
   Believe it or not, I also thought it was heavily pitted so I scraped some areas, and the metal was smooth underneath.
 It looks like guy brushed on some thick, unthinned paint mixed with dirt. 
    Although I will not be able to save the original paint, I will be able to do a show quality finish.
 Below are some before and after pictures of a '51 Color Flow that I did. I remove all imperfections in the metal, I still use single stage paint,
and I actually over restore. I also do my own hand pinstriping. I do all of the stages of the restorations by myself including the seats,
 but I send the chrome out to Brian Proctor.......................Wayne


----------



## mercrod (Sep 25, 2013)

Amazing job! on the color flow.


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 25, 2013)

*very nice wayne.*

i think a fantastic deal at 125.00:o


----------



## bricycle (Sep 25, 2013)

Amazing deal and an amazing colorflow for sure!


----------



## RustyK (Sep 25, 2013)

Can't wait to see what is under the blue paint, good or bad. It's like opening a gift, no idea what you'll get.


----------



## sbusiello (Sep 25, 2013)

Wayne Adam said:


> but I send the chrome out to Brian Proctor.......................Wayne





wayne - nice find. you found tht on NJ CL?

who is brian proctor? i need to have some chrome done but i dont want to break the bank. im based in NY. thanks!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 25, 2013)

*Aluminum Fenders*

I just noticed that the fenders are not painted, they are aluminum.
How long did they use aluminum for the fenders?...........Wayne


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 25, 2013)

*Sbusiello....Chrome.*

Yes, I found this on the North Jersey Craigslist. I had to drive over an hour to get it.
I bought it from an architect in the town of Maplewood.
The chrome was done by Proctor Metal Finishing in the midwest. They do have a website.
The chrome on this bike cost about $400.00, but it was well worth it...............Wayne


----------



## willswares1220 (Sep 25, 2013)

A lucky find with alot of possibilities at a very cheap price! Congrats!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Sep 26, 2013)

*1936 Motorbike not 1938*

According to Fatbike and Mr Columbia, this bike may very well be a 1936......Wayne


----------



## Old Man Wolf (Sep 26, 2013)

*Westfield Clipper - I'm Jealous!!! :-D*



Wayne Adam said:


> Well, I just bought this one today. It was listed on Craigslist. Upon first looking at it, I thought it was a
> Columbia pieced together with all kinds of mismatched pieces. But, upon doing some research, I believe that every part is correct for the bike.
> It is a '38 Westfield, badged as a "Clipper". The owner did "THE MOST BRUTAL PAINT JOB EVER!"
> It has some kind of funky blue enamel caked on like bedliner. I did scrape off a section and the original paint is all under there.
> ...




Hey Wayne!
I know I've kinda got my hands full collecting enough JC Higgins' & Elgins' for my immediate family to go riding together...
... but I'm Quite Jealous over that Westfield Clipper find!!!

I'd have added that beauty to our stables in a half-a-heartbeat if I could have afforded it!
(... and I still got Tinplate Toy Trains to trade 'ya if you decide you don't want to fart with that one after all!!!) 

Congradulations Again!
Blessings!
Will & Wendy,


----------

